# prise en main



## plaermavida

Hola a todos.
Esta expresión me lleva loca. Ya sé que literalmente es "toma en mano", pero ¿qué significa?


----------



## Mariarayen

Creo que sería importante el contexto ya que prise puede significar muchas cosas. Fíjate en el diccionario que está aquí y verás


----------



## totor

estimada plaermavida,

sólo ahora veo tu hilo. tal vez sea un poco tarde, pero según mi experiencia, ese término significa *apoderamiento* o *incautación*.

pero claro, se necesita un poco de contexto para ver por dónde va la cosa.


----------



## filleenfrance

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola

Me pueden ayudar con esta frase:
*Plutot qu'à une prise en main volontariste par tous les acteurs èconomiques!*

Porfa, como la podria traducir!
gracias!!!


----------



## GURB

Hola
De momento os doy sólo un ejemplo de *prendre en main*: 
A la mort de son père, il prit en main la comptabilité de l'entreprise= ..*.se hizo cargo de* la contabilidad de la empresa. Pero no sé cómo se puede decir "la prise en main ou en charge" de la comptabilité.
Si ça peut vous aider.


----------



## ochobre8

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
vuelvo a la carga con esta expresión,
je cherche la traduction de: la *prise en main* d'un appareil photo
Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Creo que se podría traducir aquí por "*agarre*" - ver ejemplos aquí: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22prise+en+main%22+agarre&rls=com.microsoft:es:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGIT_es


----------



## Lizeth

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos​

Hola
Querrían ayudarme por favor a encontrar el sentido de la expresión "prise en main", inserta en la siguiente frase: "_Elle a mis en oeuvre tous les moyens pour bien mener son travail: prise en main des outils et efforts de compréhension."_
Muchas gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas noches, Lizeth

  Como lo indican en la segunda mitad de este hilo:  ********   se puede traducir por *adueñarse de* .

  Espera otras propuestas.

  Un saludo.
  Josiane


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Diría: *hacerse con el manejo*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Lizeth

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios Aire Azul y Gevi. Fianlmente me decidí por manejo de herramientas, me pareció lo más adecuado, ya que apropiarse podría dar otra connotación.
Merci beaucoup
Dieu vous benisse!


----------



## morovachine

NUEVA PREGUNTA
 Hilos unidos

​Bonjour à tous.
Je suis amené à vous appeler au secours pour traduire une formulation : "prendre en main". Le contexte est le suivant : "La nécessité d'une prise en mains de son destin se faisait sentir".
Merci à tous pour votre aide...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Morovachine:

Tu nous as donné la phrase, mais ce n'est pas le contexte. De quoi parle ton texte ? Quelle est la situation ? La prise en mains est par un autre ou par soi-même ?

Si tu désires garder un substantif, tu aurais par exemple : el control, el manejo.

Sinon, en changeant un peu la phrase, tu as les verbes qui ont été cités plus haut.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## morovachine

Bonjour Gévy. Je te remercie pour ton aide rapide et efficace. Finalemenent, "el control" me paraît très bien. La prise en main est par soi-même dans le contexte.
Encore merci...


----------



## lalie61

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterais ajouter que "prise en main" d'un ordinateur/jeu vidéo = manejabilidad/maniabilité en français.La prise en main est elle simple/facile?= la maniabilité est-elle bonne?Toutefois, il faut faire très attention au contexte , ici je parle uniquement de la plus ou moins grande facilité d'utilisation d'un appareil.


----------



## rubier

Hola a todos. 
Yo también tengo dudas con la expresión "prise en main", que se encuentra en el siguiente texto sobre el programa para computadoras (logiciel) R:

“R est généralement moins apprécié par les étudiants que les logiciels à base de menus déroulants. D'une part, sa _prise en main_ apparaît plus complexe du fait de l’apprentissage d’un langage dans un volume d’enseignement souvent insuffisant pour rendre les étudiants autonomes dans sa manipulation. D'autre part …”


----------



## totor

Si miras un poco más arriba, Rubier, verás que en tu caso la opción de Gévy es perfecta, a mi juicio:


Gévy said:


> manejo


----------



## rubier

Está bien, muchas gracias.


----------



## Marie3933

rubier said:


> ...sa *prise en main* apparaît plus complexe du fait de l’apprentissage d’un langage dans un volume d’enseignement souvent insuffisant pour rendre les étudiants autonomes dans sa *manipulation*...


Pienso que es más bien el "hecho/proceso de hacerse con el manejo", de familiarizarse con él y dominarlo, mientras que _la manipulation_ es el manejo propiamente dicho. Probablemente también en el post #15 (_prise en main d'un ordinateur/jeu vidéo_).
Difícil en castellano expresar este matiz.


----------



## rubier

Tiene razón, Marie. Veo que en castellano es difícil expresarlo.
Muchas gracias por su gentileza.


----------



## Aquarius

Hola,
En mi caso, y después de leer el hilo de discusión, he optado por traducir *"Prise en main du portail"* como *"Manejo del portal"*. Si esta idea puede servir a alguien o si alguien tiene una mejor idea, mi participación habrá servido de algo.


----------

